# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Shimano Saint Bremsen (Testride)

## noox

Bin heute in Wagrain ein Rotwild RED Two gefahren. Der Rahmen hat mir ziemlich gedaugt, obwohl er im Vergleich zu meinem viel kürzer (Oberrohr) ist. Bin sofort zurechtgekommen. Dämpfer und vorallem die Gabel (888) waren aber überhaupt net auf mich eingestellt. Vielleicht die Hälfte Federweg benutzt. 

Saint-Schaltwerk und Kurbeln find ich schon interessant. Schauen gut aus und das Schaltwerk baut z.B. viel schmäler. Kann man also net so leicht hängenbleiben.

Mit der Bremse konnte ich mich allerdings nicht so 100% anfreunden. Ich hab mir den Hebel, wie ich's gewohnt bin mit der großen Einstellschraube ziemlich nah zum Lenker gestellt. Eigentlich dürfte das ja nur die Hebelweit gewesen sein. Irgendwie bild ich mir aber ein, dass sich so der Druckpunkt verändert hat - d.h. er war dann noch näher da... 

Der Druckpunkt selbst war extrem hart. Die Bremswirkung am Parkplatz brachial. Beim Fahren war sie auch sehr gut, aber auf dem rutschigen Untergrund war's für mich eher schwierig zu dosieren. Es war allerdings nicht so schlimm. Vermutlich könnte ich mich daran gewöhnen. Erwin hat diesebzüglich auch etwas gejammert.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die Kraft, um den Bremshebel zu halten (nicht bremsen) ist relativ groß. Weiß  nicht, ob's da noch eine zusätzlich Verstellmöglichkeit gibt - also Hebelweite und Druckpunkt extra. 

Mich hat's also nicht 100% überzeugt. Kann aber sein, dass die Punkte nach einer sinnvollen Einstellung und Eingewöhnung wegfallen.

Für die, die's schon gefahren sind: Was sind eure Eindrücke?

----------


## mankra

Was Du als schwer zu dosieren beschreibst, taugt mir: Endlich mal genügend Bremskraft in allen Lagen. Ich fahrs sogar mit 225er Scheiben  :Wink:   :Wink: 
Gegenüber schwächeren Bremsen muß man sich vom dig. Bremsen sicher umgewöhnen. 
Härte des Druckpunktes kann  nicht eingestellt werden, aber die Lage des Druckpunktes, sprich Leerweg, unabhängig von der Griffweite.

----------


## klamsi

beim fahren hat sie mir sehr gedaugt

hebelweite und druckpunkt waren leicht einstellbar (hebel mit der goldenen schraube, druckpunkt mit der silbernen schraube etwas oberhalb...einziges manko die könte einen innensechskant oder torx haben !)

bremskraft war so wie ichs mir seit jahr und tag von meinen bremsen wünschen tät...in kombination mit den reifen die auf den leihbikes drauf waren wars aber auch etwas scatchy....war fast zuviel bremskraft für den grip den die reifen hatten  :Embarrassment:  

am ende vom tag bin ich dann aber nochmal kurz am lapierre das ich mit der saint gefahren bin oben gesessen und da hatte ich das gefühl das die bremskraft etwas nachgelassen hat....

auf jeden fall eine bremse die man sich kaufen kann wenn man eine neue sucht....ob ich jetzt unbedingt meine juicy/code dagegen tauschen soll/muss....da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher....vor allem weil ich noch auf langzeiterfahrungen gespannt bin...bzw. wie leicht sie zu entlüften ist usw.  :Wink:

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich bin vor kurzem eine XT gefahren, Bremskraft war auch bei überzeugend, einzigende sehr störende Sache war, dass der Druckpunkt immer wieder stark nach aussen gewandert ist. Trat das bei der Saint auch auf? Wenn nicht, wird das wohl meine nächste Bremse, habe das ständige entlüften und die schwankende Bremsleistung der Code satt.

----------


## pAz

mich hat die bremse von der power auf alle fälle überzeugt.

für heutige verhältnisse bei schnee/gatsch,nassen wurzeln und extrem schlechten reifen auf den leihbikes (@hannes: da war der michelin aufm rotwild a traum dagegen!) sogar zu viel des guten  :Wink: 

der bremshebel allgemein sagt mir end wirklich zu,wirkt so als wär er schneller kaputt als ein avid/formula.
weiters nervt (bei "nicht-schraubgriffen") dass der hebel nur eine klemmung hat und man somit die griffe entfernen muss um die bremse demontieren zu können...

bei dem preis sicher die leistungsfähigste und auf alle fälle zu empfehlen,wenn einem der hebel zusagt!

lg

----------


## noox

Ich bin zwar 2 Mal gelegen - aber das war eher die Müdigkeit und die nicht funktionierende Gabel, als da Reifen. Der war Top. Ich bin mir oben net wirklich langsamer vorgekommen als mit meim Santa.

Das wollt ich zuerst sowieso noch dazuschreiben: Kann auch sein, dass ich mir deswegen mit dem Dosieren schwer tat, weil der Lenker so geschlagen hat. Ich bin nämlich auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass mir eine Bremse gar net brachial genug sein kann  :Big Grin: 

Ich dürfte mir die Bremse zuwenig angeschaut haben. Das mit der einfachen Lenkerklemmung ist mir gar net aufgefallen. Sollte meiner Meinung nach keine moderne Bremse mehr haben. Der Bremshebel  (Griff) ist mir auch net so positiv aufgefallen. Aber ich bin jetzt seit zwei Jahren nur Avid gefahren - Sicher auch Gewohnheitssache.

Trotzdem: Wenn sich die Saint mittelfristig gewährt, würde ich sie mir schon nochmals genauer ansehen und eventuell sogar zulegen. Die Codes sind nämlich nicht wirklich problemlos.

----------


## mankra

Also ich bin von der Saint wirklich angetan. Endlich sind die Radbremsen erwachsen geworden. Wirklich genügend Bremspower in allen Lagen, Bremsbeläge stellen sich weit zurück, Druckpunkt ist OK.
Lenkerklemmung stimmt, wäre eine offene Klemme besser, andererseits, so oft montiert man Bremsen eh nicht auf und ab.

----------


## BoB

find die einteilige klemmung ist kein nachteil. jeder normale mensch  :Wink:  fährt lock on grips und die einteilige klemmung is ca. 5x steifer.

----------


## Umar

eine steifere klemmung beim bremsgriff is sicher nicht schlecht....

----------


## Tobi

ich hab eine geteilte klemmung und öfters mal probleme mit der steifigkeit...

----------


## smoe

kanns sein das du die gleichen griffe hast wie ich?? wäre intressant

wäre um antwort dankbar..

danke im voraus

----------


## titantom

> ich hab eine geteilte klemmung und öfters mal probleme mit der steifigkeit...


zuviel kraft in den fingern ?  :Smile:

----------


## FUXL

bin die saint die ganze heurige saison gefahren.

etwa 3 wochenenden leogang
3 oder 4 wochenenden bischofsmais
und eine woche port de solaeil


bremsgriff passt mir wiederum perfekt. auch die haltbarkeit der bremsgriffe hat mich überzeugt. bin einige mahle wirklich hart damit gegen fesseln gekracht und gestürzt. bis auf optische abschürfungen des ausgleichsbehälter deckels und einem leicht verbogenen bremsgriff is nix zu bemängeln. ( bei meinen alten hopes hats mir bei kleineren stürzen schon die deckel von den ausgleichsbehältern rutnergerissen)

bremspower ist wie bereits angemerkt mehr als ausreichend vorhanden. auch die standfestigkeit hat mich überzeugt, die power wird zwar ein wenig weniger wenns heis is, aber nie auch nur annäherend am versagen dran.

des weiteren fahr ich immernoch mit den ersten bremsbelägen und die sind noch zu etwa einem drittel vorhanden. find ich auch eine gute sache das die nicht nach 2 mal fahren weg sind.

was negatives fällt mir auch noch ein: wheely fahren ist mit den dingern wirklch herausfordernd.  :Big Grin: 


zur kurbel muss ich sagen das ich den rockring grottenhässlich find....auserdem ahben sie mir einen zu großen geliefert (passt auf 44z ich fahr aber 38z)

das schaltwerk und der schalthebel funktionieren unauffällig. die betätigungskraft is etwas höher was ich aber auch gut find.

so das wars von meienr seite

mfg
Fuxl

----------


## grisch

> bin die saint die ganze heurige saison gefahren.
> 
> etwa 3 wochenenden leogang
> 3 oder 4 wochenenden bischofsmais
> und eine woche port de solaeil
> 
> 
> bremsgriff passt mir wiederum perfekt. auch die haltbarkeit der bremsgriffe hat mich überzeugt. bin einige mahle wirklich hart damit gegen fesseln gekracht und gestürzt. bis auf optische abschürfungen des ausgleichsbehälter deckels und einem leicht verbogenen bremsgriff is nix zu bemängeln. ( bei meinen alten hopes hats mir bei kleineren stürzen schon die deckel von den ausgleichsbehältern rutnergerissen)
> 
> ...


du bist also die ganze saison 2008 mit der saint 2009 gefahren? wie geht das?

----------


## mankra

Beziehungen und öftere Besuche in Taiwan und China.

----------


## HardRide

Fahre seit mitte der Saison die neue Saint komplettgruppe. 
Zu den Bremsen: Sau geil, egal wie steil wie nass wie schnell geht immmer gschmeidig mit einen Finger zum Bremsen. Kann mittlerweile mit anderen Bremsen schonn fast nimmer fahren...  :Mr. Yellow:  
Schaltung: gibst nix zum meckern, sie schaltet und is stabil was will ma mehr... 
Naben: Leicht zu warten, die Konuslager werden aber gerne locker...

----------


## noox

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit der Langzeit-Erfahrung aus?

Wie stabil bleibt der Druckpunkt?

Bei meiner Code bin ich z.B. extrem froh um die werkzeuglose Druckpunktverstellung. Bei der Saint ist dafür die Hebelweite werkzeuglos und der Druckpunkt mit Schraubenzieher, oder? Wie bewährt sich das?

Ich habe den Druckpunkt bei meinen Bremsen immer extrem nahe am Lenker (die meisten anderen können damit nicht umgehen). Gibt's jemanden der die Saint so fährt? Funktioniert das? 

Sind die 2010er Saints baugleich?

----------


## grisch

"Langzeiterfahrung" seit März 2009:

1 Woche Südtirol, verlängertes WE Gardasee, Wurbau, Bischofsmais, Leogang, Semmering, 1 Woche Frankreich, 24h Semmering = alles ohne Probleme!!! lediglich vorne Bremsbeläge gewechselt; kein Druckpunktwechsel, kein Fading bis zuletzt super Power; Hebel halten auch richtig gut, hatte leider einige heftige Stürze heuer, doch Bremsen blieben heil, super easy beim Entlüften! 

Somit kommt auch sicherlich wieder eine neue Saint auf's 2010er Radl!

@hannes: ich fuhr die saint hebel auch sehr nahe am lenker, funzt sehr gut; dadurch find ich sie nicht so aggressiv!

----------


## maggyrider

Ich hab mir auch vor etwas mehr als einem Monat die Saint ans Bike geschraubt.
Ums gleich zu sagen - ich bin eigentlich nur am NKST unterwegs, die Bremse wird also voll ausgenutzt und belastet. Die Bremsleistung ist gewaltig, Fading gibt es eigentlich nicht. Ich kann damit den NKST von oben bis unten komplett und auf Zeit mit nur einem Finger durchfahren, ohne auch nur die geringsten Probleme zu bekommen. Am Parkplatz unten kann man dann noch locker einen Stoppie hinlegen. Und auch an das aggressive Bremsverhalten gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell und die Bremse lässt sich dann ausgezeichnet dosieren (beim Einfahren auf der Schotterstraße hats mich allerdings ein paar mal fast hingelegt).
Der Druckpunkt liegt eher nahe am Lenker, was ich jedoch als positiv und angenehm empfinde. Ich habe ihn so eingestellt, dass der Hebel gerade nicht an den Fingern anstößt (also so nahe am Lenker wie möglich) und da bleibt der Druckpunkt dann auch und wandert nicht mehr.
Bezüglich der Belagshaltbarkeit wurde ich sehr positiv überrascht. Ich benutze den ersten Satz Shimano-Beläge nun schon seit ca. 60000hm (nur NKST - also sehr bremsintensiv!!!) bei Schlamm und trockenen Verhältnissen und sie sind noch immer nicht ganz verbraucht. Die Bremsleistung bei Nässe und Trockenheit ist zudem ziemlich gleich.
Anfänglich war die Bremse auch komplett ruhig, doch in letzter Zeit quitscht sie extrem laut (was aber meiner Meinung nach an den schon ziemlich abgefahrenen Belägen liegt - neue Beläge kommen bald und ich berichte dann wieder).
Die einzig negative Kritik, die ich hier loswerden muss, betrifft die Bremsscheiben (XT 6-Loch Scheiben). Nach Steinkontakt (am NKST nicht wirklich selten) war die hintere Bremsscheibe sofort verbogen und lies sich anders als meine Hayes Scheibe von vorher auch nicht wieder zurückbiegen (die Scheibe war nicht nur verbogen sondern vielmehr schon "gestaucht" bzw. "ausgebaucht"). Generall machte die Scheibe einen sehr weichen Eindruck. Eine meiner alten Hayes Scheiben lies sich dann aber in Kombination mit zwei Beilagscheiben ohne Probleme mit dem Bremssattel verwenden.
Alles in allem erhält die Bremse meine volle Kaufempfehlung. Besonders zu einem Preis von ca. 290€ für vorne und hinten inkl. Adapter, Scheiben und Entlüftungskit (bei bike-components.de).

----------


## noox

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Zwecks Druckpunkt nah am Lenker:

Ich bremse mittlerweilen mit meiner Code nicht mit der Fingerspitze, sondern hab den Bremshebel im vordersten Fingergelenk. Da ich sehr kurze Finger habe, ist damit der Bremshebel fast am Lenker. Ein Finger würde da nie dazwischenpassen. 

Außerdem habe ich die Bremsen immer sehr weit innen montiert, dass ich halt gut mit dem Zeigefinger hinkomme, aber der Hebel nicht beim Mittelfinger ankommt. Druckpunkt muss bei dieser Konfiguration schon eher gut passen und halbwegs hart sein, damit er einerseits nicht zu weit weg ist und andererseits der Hebel nicht am Lenkergriff ansteht.

----------


## georg

BoB fährt die gleiche Hebelposition wie du. War voriges Jahr beim 24h DH etwas mühsam als ich mir sein Radl ausgeborgt hatte. Die ersten paar Runden hab ich nur gebremst, weil ich mir gedacht hab den Hebel zieh ich doch bis zum Lenker da kann ich NIE bremsen.  :Big Grin:  Wenn man sich aber eingewöhnt hat funktioniert das recht gut. Fahr den Hebel jetzt selber auch etwas näher aber bei weitem nicht so extrem wie ihr beide.
Egal OT.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich hab das mit den hebeln auch angefangen hatte ne woche ein furchtbares Norco Team DH mit saint bremsen.

ist nach ein wenig eingewöhnung genauso "sensibel" zu bremsen und die hände ermüden nicht mehr so schnell  :Way To Go: 

die saint an dem rad war super sehr gute bremswirkung, sehr gut dosierbar, keiin spürbares fading 
furchtbar war nur die geräuschentwicklung sobald sie heiss geworden ist...
das gute daran man bremst nur mehr wenns wirklich nötig ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## LePierre

> die saint an dem rad war super sehr gute bremswirkung, sehr gut dosierbar, keiin spürbares fading 
> furchtbar war nur die geräuschentwicklung sobald sie heiss geworden ist...


wenn man sich an die saint gewoehnt hat, kann man sie auch dosieren. ansonsten ist sie extrem knackig, gerade fuer leute die sich einfach mal auf mein bike setzen...  :Big Grin: 

geraeuschentwicklung ist tatsaechlich extrem unangenehm

----------


## punkt

gibts mittlerweile eigentlich brauchbare beläge von fremdherstellern, die die geräuschentwicklung reduzieren?

Einige fahren die Bremse hier ja auf Avid Scheiben. Wie ist da die Erfahrung in Punkto Bremspower und Geräuschkulisse?

----------


## Poison :)

erfahrung: originalscheibe deutlich am meisten geräusche und schlechtere bremsleistung

avid, tektro (!) probieren

beläge gibts mittlerweile von BBB, bzw. hab ich organische von shimano daheim liegen... bin gespannt  :EEK!:

----------


## Tyrolens

Fahre Grimeca vorne und Hope Floating hinten. Beides geräuschlos! 
Bremskraft ist grad recht. Ein Finger reicht und das ist auch gut so. Man muss sich nur dran gewöhnen. Angstbremser werden drastisch weniger.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loki

> tektro (!) probieren


habe die gewellten mit tektro bremse gefahren. bei erhitzung ergab sich ein unangenehmes rubbeln, als wenn man "noppen" auf der disc hat. kann ich nur abraten!

jetzt fahre ich 2009er xt-centerlocks in verbindung mit der bremse.

----------


## robertg202

Bin die Saint mit 203er XT-Scheibe 6-loch vorne und 180er XT 6-loch hinten gefahren. 
Hatte hinten immer extremes Quietschen. Tauschte dann hinten die gesinterten Shimano-Bremsbeläge gegen die organischen Swissstop. 
Ergebnis: Quietschen weg, Bremsleistung perfekt - für 10 Minuten. Dann ist der Bremsbelag überhitzt, Bremsleistung weg. Also abkühlen lassen - weiterfahren - Bremsleistung wieder perfekt, für 10 Minuten...............(dazu muß ich sagen: das ganze war am NKST und ich wiege mit Rad 0,14t).
Also: Bremsbeläge wieder gegen die gesinterten Shimano getauscht und die Bremsscheibe gegen eine BBB Wave. 
Ergebnis: Geräusch weg, Bremsleistung o.k. (wenn auch geringfügig schlechter als bei Shimano XT) - für 2 Monate. Jetzt ist die Bremsscheibe ordentlich verfärbt und ich habe das Gefühl die Bremsleistung ist bei weitem nichtmehr das, was sie einmal war. O.k.: sie ist nicht schlecht, aber auf keinen Fall so stark wie am Anfang. 
Dazu muß ich sagen, dass die Bremsbeläge vorne wie hinten schon ziemlich abgebremst sind - vielleicht liegt es auch daran. 
Ich werde jetzt vorne&hinten auf die neuen Shimano Saint 6-loch-Scheiben in 203mm umsteigen - vielleicht hilft das. 
Ansonsten: mit der Bremse sehr zufrieden!!!

----------


## smoe

hallo,

hab auch die saint und bin von der leistung her voll zufrieden, nur jedes mal wenn ich hingreif hat sie einen anderen druckpunkt. hab schon entlüftet, aber das hat auch nicht so recht geholfen.

jetzt meine frage:
hat jemand von euch die neue saint schon entlüftet und hat dafür eine gute anleitung mit paar kleinen kniffen die auch die letzte luft herausholen?

danke
 :Smile:

----------


## Reini

Projekt: St. Gusti

So, hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, habs aber gerade fertig gemacht.

Zum Setup:
- Magura GustavM Sattel, von 06 soweit ich weiß. Haben aber nicht verändert.
- Linker Saint-Hebel von 2009
- Leitung: Shimano Saint, da ich die Maguraleitungen nicht zerstören wollte und ich nicht weiß ob die Hebelaufnahme baugelich mit der von Magura ist.
- Scheibe: Magura GustavM Scheibe 210
- Bremsflüssigkeit: Shimano Mineralöl

Vorgang:
Hebel und Leitung demontiert.
Bei der Shimanoleitung werden 2 O-Ringe eingesetzt, die habe ich klarerweise benutzt, die Aufnahme passt auf den Sattel. Schraube rein, oben den Hebel nach Bedienungsanleitung montiert und entlüftet.

Zuerst einmal kräftig pumpen, da die Kolben während dem entlüften ganz reingedrückt wurden. Da hatte ich anfangs Panik das es nicht geht. Aufeinmal war ein Druckpunkt da. Das restliche Klump montiert und kurze Testrunde durch die Wohnhausanlage.

Fazit:
Druckpunkt ist härter als bei den Originalhebeln und die Bremse macht zu, wie bei der normalen Saint.
*Das Ding ist der Hammer!!*
Meiner Meinung nach sogar bissiger als die normale Gustl. Werd mir demnächst auch den rechten Hebel holen.

Da das ganze ein Experiment ist, ist natürlich jegliche Herstellergarantie ausgeschlossen.

edith meint noch:
Bevor die Fragen kommen, warum ich das überhaupt gemacht habe: Ich bin mit meiner Gustl SEHR zufrieden und die Standfestigkeit ist ein Traum, gerade bei meinen 0,11t Kampfgewicht  :Wink: . Problem das ich trotz meine Größe scheinbar relativ kleine Hände habe, und mir die Hebel zu weit weg waren, das Problem hat sich jetzt durch die komplett einstellbaren Hebeln erledigt. Die Sainthebel liegen auch angenehmer in der Hand.

----------


## punkt

der hebel war und ist nach wie vor ein großer kritikpunkt der gustav. wenn die saint hebel dran passen, sollte es doch eine super bremse sein. bist glaub ich auch nicht der erste, der das probiert. magura wird sagen, das geht nicht, aber hey, was soll da nicht gehen. wieg das ganze doch mal bei gelegenheit.

----------


## Red

Ich hab lieber an den Gustl Hbeln rumgefeilt, bringt auch einiges.

----------


## punkt

> Ich hab lieber an den Gustl Hbeln rumgefeilt, bringt auch einiges.


ja, klar geht das...aber so ne fertige "out-of-the-box" lösung mit saint hebeln ist da doch ne echte alternative.

----------


## Reini

> der hebel war und ist nach wie vor ein großer kritikpunkt der gustav. wenn die saint hebel dran passen, sollte es doch eine super bremse sein. bist glaub ich auch nicht der erste, der das probiert. magura wird sagen, das geht nicht, aber hey, was soll da nicht gehen. wieg das ganze doch mal bei gelegenheit.


Will ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht alles runternehmen  :Wink:  Aber da ich nächster Zeit den rechten Hebel auch bestelle, kann ich es dann abwiegen. Glaube aber nicht das, das da so viel Unterschied ist, da das Gewicht des Bremssattels doch das das ausschlaggebende bei der Gustl ist (und die 210er Scheibe).




> Ich hab lieber an den Gustl Hbeln rumgefeilt, bringt auch einiges.


Hab ich bis jetzt auch so gemacht, war aber für mich nicht die zufriedenstellende Lösung, außerdem hat die Bremse dadurch auch einen knackigeren Druckpunkt und ist noch bissiger, und das kann man mit der Feile nicht verändern. Zweitens gefallen mir die 4-Finger Hebel einfach nicht, damit schauts aus wie ein Motorrad und die 2 Finger Hebel kosten auch einiges.

----------


## entropie

ich versteh nicht, wieso die nicht endlich gscheite hebeln für die gustl entwerfen? so kostspielig is das ja echt nicht.

----------


## Red

Es würde ja reichen die jetzigen Hebel leicht zu überarbeiten. Quasi das was viele mit der Feile machen in die Serie einfliessen zu lassen, mit serienmässigen 2 Finger Hebeln, die vielleicht auch eine etwas rundere Kontur bekommen könnten, wie die neuen Julie Hebel.

----------


## punkt

kostspielig ist das ganze sicher nicht, aber es fehlt an nachfrage. schaut euch an, wieviele gustels es gibt. nicht sehr viele. magura sieht einfach keinen neuen bedarf, denn die alten modelle halten sehr lange und der markt ist mittlerweile mit weit konkurenzfähigeren modellen übersäht. 
ich denke sogar, das magura die gustl in den kommenden jahren aus dem programm nehmen wird.

----------


## Red

> kostspielig ist das ganze sicher nicht


Das würde schon eine aufwendige Umrüstung der Fertigungswerkzeuge für die Gusshebel bedeuten.
Ich finde, dass die Gustav M noch immer eine Macht in Sachen Kraft und Dosierbarkeit ist, aber der hohe Preis und die problematische Schwimmsattelgeschichte sind nicht gerade umsatzfördernd.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> ich denke sogar, das magura die gustl in den kommenden jahren aus dem programm nehmen wird.


ich war überrascht dass es noch ein "2010er Modell" gibt...

nach allen was mir erzählt wurde war das ende für die Gustav M bereits geplant...

find ansich schade dass sie sich nicht die mühe machen die Bremse mal komplett zu überholen/neu zu entwickeln

----------


## punkt

> Das würde schon eine aufwendige Umrüstung der Fertigungswerkzeuge für die Gusshebel bedeuten.
> Ich finde, dass die Gustav M noch immer eine Macht in Sachen Kraft und Dosierbarkeit ist, aber der hohe Preis und die problematische Schwimmsattelgeschichte sind nicht gerade umsatzfördernd.


es gibt ja noch andere magura bremsen. mit ein wenig geschick könnte man sicher aus vorhandenen teilen und werkzeugen einen geeigneten hebel bauen. es gibt ja nicht wenige, die andere magura hebel an der gustel fahren.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo,


ich hab jetzt bisserl den Überblick verloren, welche Bremsscheiben man nun für die Saint verwenden sollte. 


Gehen tun:

- Shimano (aber ab und zu mit Quietschen?)
- Hope
- Tektro
- ???


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## Philipp

Fahr die Saint mit Hayes-Scheiben, zwei unterschiedliche... einmal eine gewelte (müsste die "neue" sein)und die normale ("alte").
Hab keine Probleme damit, bisjetzt kein quitschen

----------


## punkt

dachte avid sei auch brauchbar?

----------


## maggyrider

Avid ist meines wissens nach nicht brauchbar (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher).

Ich bin anfänglich hinten und vorne die XT-Scheibe gefahren (ohne Quietschen), habe dann aber hinten, nachdem ich mir die Scheibe verbogen habe, auf eine Hayes-Scheibe umgerüstet (auch ohne Quietschen).

----------


## Poison :)

bin problemlos avid scheiben gefahren
wieso sollten sie nicht passen? 
shimano ist etwas dünner wie hayes,tektro,avid,....

----------


## roadrunner82

Avid und Saint passen schon zusammen. Im IBC hat allerdings jemand seine G2 in der Verbindung mit einer Saint gekillt. Obs ein Zufall war oder nicht konnte er selber nicht sagen. Wies da weitergegangen ist weiß ich nicht.

Fahre auf einem Satz die Saint und am anderen die Hayes Scheiben. Ich weiß nicht ob ichs mir nur einbilde, mir kommt aber vor dass die original Scheiben mehr Bremskraft haben.  :Confused:

----------


## maggyrider

Dann hab ich da irgendwas falsch in Erinnerung gehabt...

----------


## punkt

> Avid und Saint passen schon zusammen. Im IBC hat allerdings jemand seine G2 in der Verbindung mit einer Saint gekillt. Obs ein Zufall war oder nicht konnte er selber nicht sagen. Wies da weitergegangen ist weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Fahre auf einem Satz die Saint und am anderen die Hayes Scheiben. Ich weiß nicht ob ichs mir nur einbilde, mir kommt aber vor dass die original Scheiben mehr Bremskraft haben.


denke das es sich da nur um einen materialfehler handelt. die code ist ja im prinzip baugleich und kann auch mit sinterbelägen gefahren werden. wäre die belastung zu groß, müssten die code fahrer auch solche probleme haben.

----------


## Xtian

> Avid und Saint passen schon zusammen. Im IBC hat allerdings jemand seine G2 in der Verbindung mit einer Saint gekillt. Obs ein Zufall war oder nicht konnte er selber nicht sagen. Wies da weitergegangen ist weiß ich nicht.


ich fahr auch die saint mit den avid g2 scheiben und hab keine probleme damit. schleifen nicht, quietschen nicht und bremsen echt böse  :Mr. Red:

----------


## smoe

hallo,

passen die shimano servowave hebeln untereinander eigentlich alle..

hätte die möglichkeit günstig an xtr (m-975) zu kommen. sind leichter und nicht so klobig und würde sie gerne mit meinen saint 4 kolben sättel kombinieren.

geht das ohne probleme?!? ausgleichsbehälter heben in etwa das gleiche volumen?! etc...

irgendein argument bei den saint zu bleiben?!

danke  :Smile:

----------


## punkt

haben die saint hebel nicht eine extra "evil" übersetzung, um das ganze so stark und bissig zu machen?

----------


## Poison :)

kenne jemanden der fährt problemlos XT hebel mit saint sattel

lg

----------


## punkt

> kenne jemanden der fährt problemlos XT hebel mit saint sattel
> 
> lg


problemlos sicher, aber bremst es sich damit haargenau so, wie mit saint hebeln?

----------


## smoe

> kenne jemanden der fährt problemlos XT hebel mit saint sattel
> 
> lg



und von druckpunkt, dosiertung etc genau gleich alles?! die bissgkeit möcht ich schon beibehalten!!

----------


## Red

> hallo,
> 
> passen die shimano servowave hebeln untereinander eigentlich alle..
> 
> hätte die möglichkeit günstig an xtr (m-975) zu kommen. sind leichter und nicht so klobig und würde sie gerne mit meinen saint 4 kolben sättel kombinieren.
> 
> geht das ohne probleme?!? ausgleichsbehälter heben in etwa das gleiche volumen?! etc...
> 
> irgendein argument bei den saint zu bleiben?!
> ...


Der 975 XTR Hebel hat kein Servo Wave.

----------


## smoe

Jetzt wo dus sagst seh ichs auch.. hab gedacht der hat das..

Gehen wirds denk ich trotzdem, werds aber höchstwarscheindlich lassen!!

Kennt jemand einen trick, wie man den goldenen einstellknopf für die hebelweite entfernen kann?! was ich weiß sind führung, hebel und knopf vernietet und eine fixe einheit, aber vielleicht gibts ja trotzdem einen kniff den abzumontieren..

würde den knopf gerne eloxieren lassen  :Wink:

----------


## nicolais2000

hat von euch jemand den vergleich zwischen den oro`s und den saint?
Ich fahre vorne eine 225er Scheibe und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit, aber ich hätte mal wieder lust auf was neues und der Preis stimmt bei der saint ja auch.

----------


## Philipp

Bin die K18 mit 200er Scheibe vor den Saints gefahren.
Find die Oro`s sind kein Verlgeich zur Saint... 

Saint taugt mir mehr: wesentlich höhere Bremskraft, super dosierbarkeit, keine Probleme.
Würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen

----------


## LePierre

bin auch vorher die formula gefahren. absolut kein vergleich.

bremskraft ist einfach viel viel hoeher. bissiger sind die saints auch. leider am anfang schwer dosierbar, aber mit der zeit gewoehnt man sich dran.
wenn ich jetzt das bike vom kumpel mit der formula fahre kommen mir die bremsen echt lasch vor  :Big Grin:  obwohl sier das ja eig. garnicht sind.

----------


## nicolais2000

ok, bin vorher die gustl gefahren. Von der Power hat mir das schon eher zugesagt als die oro`s. Deswegen habe ich auch vorne auf die 225er gewechselt.
naja dann werd ich mir die saints wohl holen.

----------


## Stoegl

So, dann beleb ich mal den alten Thread hier wieder.
Hat jmd von euch schonmal die Nuke Proof-Beläge für die Saint ausprobiert? Gibts bei CRC und sehen interessant und ein kleines bisschen günstiger als die originalen Beläge aus.
Link: www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=42174

----------


## Mannie

Ganz doofe Frage mal: Gibt es bei der Saint nen unterschied zwischen einer mit ner 800 im namen und einer die 810 hat? Hab nämlich ein gutes Angebot für eine gefunden da steht aber 800 dabei und Google und die Shimanoseite geben mir aber nur die 810er als Angebot und jetzt wollte ich wissen wo der Unterschied liegt.
Manu

----------


## CR-M

die 800 ist das Vorgängermodell mit nur 2 Kolben, die 810 hat 4 Kolben die Griffe sind auch überarbeitet worden. Ich fahr selber die 810 und die Bremspower ist der Hammer. Also wenn dann greif unbedingt zur 810er da liegen Welten zwischen der alten und der neuen Saint. Und teuer ist sie auch nicht wirklich 119€ das Stück ohne Scheibe, davon kannst bei anderen Herstellern nur träumen.

----------


## punkt

ne code kostet komplett mit scheibe etc auch nur 150, also so weltbewegend ist der saint preis nicht.

----------


## Mannie

ne ich frag weil ich ne 800er vo/hi ohne scheibe für 125 gesehen habe deswegen
dazu brauch ich die nicht unebdingt für mein dh da hab ich ne elixir drauf nur meine mangura auf dem All Mountain machen Probleme da ist der Bremspunkt so weich und so weit nach hinten gewandert das man mit den eigenen Fingern am Lenker im Weg ist, wenn man bremst. Deswegen schaue ich mich nach günstigen Bremsen schon mal um wenn das entlüften nix hilft. Und wenn ich ne billig Saint bekomme setzte ich die auch gerne auf mein dh drauf und nehm die elixir für das All mountain her. Auf das Gewicht schaue ich da eher weniger.

----------


## East

hab mir jetzt die saint zugelegt und sag nur BAM OIDA geiles teil
super bremskraft, gut zu dosieren
aber DIE QUIETSCHEN WAS ZAM! (original beläge - mal experimentiern wenn ich lust und laune hab)

----------


## klana_radikala

das mit dem quietschen legt sich mit der zeit, musaber etwas geduld haben.

von meiner hört man garnichts mehr.

werd jetzt aber mal swiss stop beläge testen, sollen noch bissiger sein als die serienbeläge oder die coolstop

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

die besten beläge für die Saint sind die Shimano Sintermetall-Beläge, die ja von haus aus verbaut sind. bin die Shimano Kunstharz-Beläge gefahren, welche die Hälfte kosten. Bremsen um einiges schlechter, wobeis natürlich noch locker reicht. glaub, dass bei Swisstop und co. ähnlich ist. muss man hald abschätzen und schaun, ob man 30 euro pro bremse für Beläge ausgeben will....

----------


## Poison :)

kunstharz= organische?

hab ein paar organische daheim liegen, bisher aber noch nicht getestet...

werd bei den originalen sintermetall bzw. BBB bleiben
(BBB in jeder bremse nur gute erfahrungen+ kosten nur die hälfte)

lg

ps: bin mit der saint overall sehr zufrieden...ein grund wieso sie auch am neuen enduro(dh) verbaut wird

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

job; Resin= Kunstharz (organische) ....gehen bei mir nicht so gut wie sintermetall, vorallem weniger bissig (aber auch besser dosierbar)
nachdem die Saint aber genug reserven hat, reichts locker. kauf mir trotzdem wieder die Sintermetalldinger

----------


## stephan-

> Und teuer ist sie auch nicht wirklich 119€ das Stück ohne Scheibe, davon kannst bei anderen Herstellern nur träumen.


 :EEK!: 

Also ich hab für meinen Satz(!) Code5 mit 203/203er Scheibe UND Adaptern einige Wochen nachdem sie erhältlich waren 200€ gezahlt.
Bremst seitdem sehr gut und funktioniert einfach.
119 für ne Bremse ohne Scheibe find ich heftig.

Okay eure österr. Strecken sind natürlich um einiges steiler und dazu noch länger als die Strecken in D...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Okay eure österr. Strecken sind natürlich um einiges steiler und dazu noch länger als die Strecken in D...


dort wo ich fahr auf jeden fall! :Cool:

----------


## stephan-

Du harte Sau.  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> Okay eure österr. Strecken sind natürlich um einiges steiler und dazu noch länger als die Strecken in D...


ist ja jetzt nicht so, als ob die code in alpinem gelände komplett versagen würde

----------


## stephan-

> ist ja jetzt nicht so, als ob die code in alpinem gelände komplett versagen würde


Das meinte ich auch nicht. Sie bremst sehr gut, was will man mehr - das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Du harte Sau.

  :Cool:

----------


## willi

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage zum Druckpunkt der Saint BR-M810!

Ich habe gestern die Saint Bremsen auf mein Bike montiert. Sie sind befüllt und entlüftet verschickt worden.
Es ist das Set von Bike-Components.

Obwohl ich die Druckpunktschraube ganz hineindrehe, habe ich eine Weg von 4cm. Ab da reagiert sie ziemlich "knackig". Der Weg und das knackige Bremsgefühl sind vorne und hinten gleich.

Da ich keinen direkten vergleich habe, und es meine erste 4 Kolben ist(bin vorher Louise gefahren) wollte ich mal wissen ob eventuell Luft im System ist oder ob das normal ist. 

Bei meiner Louise konnte ich den Weg viel kürzer einstellen. 

mfg,willi

----------


## Red

Dreh mal den Hebel ganz raus und versuch ob durch Pumpen der Druckpunkt nach aussen bzw. die Beläge näher an die Scheibe wandern. Oder spann den rausgedrehten Hebel über Nacht mit einem Gummiband oder Kabelbinder an den Lenker.

----------


## willi

Danke für die Tipps!

Nur leider hat sich nicht geändert. Beim Pumpen wandert nichts, über Nacht die Hebel an den Lenker spannen, brachte auch keine Veränderung.

Werd sie wohl entlüften müssen, stimmts?

mfg,willi

----------


## Tyrolens

Ist genügend Öl im System? Hebel ganz raus stellen, Beläge ganz zurück, dann müsste der Ausgleichsbehälter rand voll mit Öl sein.

----------


## willi

Also der Behälter ist randvoll. Hab sie auch entlüften probiert, aber es war keine Luft im System.

Ich merke nur keinen Unterschied wenn ich die Freestrokeschraube rein oder rausdrehe?

Ist scheinbar so. Vielleicht ist es im Gelände dann eh anders beim Bremsverhalten.

Danke für die Hilfe.

mfg,willi

----------


## Poison :)

fahr sie mal probe und schau dann ob du´s immernoch verstellen willst/musst!

leider bewirkt die einstellschraube bei der saint wenig bis nichts
(das einzige kleine manko an der saint!)

versuch mal das LR auszubauen, hebel leicht betätigen, sodass die beläge etwas rauskommen
LR wieder einbauen-> druckpunkt sollte früher da sein
(durch die automatische belagsverschleißnachstellung kommt mehr öl ins system)

lg

----------


## willi

Danke Poison  :Smile: 

Durch deinen Tipp bin ich auf das Problem gestossen. Jeweils ein  Kolben der kleinen Kammer saßen fest.Und das bei beiden neuen Bremsen. Dadurch das  die Bremsen, mit montierten Belägen gekommen sind, und beide die gleiche Wirkung hatten, ist es mir nicht aufgefallen. :Embarrassment:  Und beim Entlüften hatte ich den Gelben Plastikklotz drinnen

Zuerst wollte ich es durch leichtes klopfen lösen, das funktionierte aber nicht.

Ich musste das Lfr ausbauen, und ohne Scheibe die Hebel ein Paar mal durchdrücken, bis die Belage zusammen waren. Man hörte sogar wie das Öl durchschoß. Jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Möglicherweise ist beim Zusammenbau Schmutz ins System gekommen? Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Bei Bike-Componets, es selbst zusammenbauen.

Danke für die Tipps.

mfg,willi

----------


## georg

Es gibt keine 2 oder mehr Hydraulikzylinder ohne Synchronisation - und nichts anderes ist ein Bremssattel - die sich belastungsfrei gleichzeitig bewegen. Dh. wenn du bei ausgebauten Laufrad den Bremshebel drückst, bewegt sich ein Zylinder, nämlich der mit der geringsten Reibung. Erst wenn dieser Zylinder sich nicht mehr bewegen kann, weil er zb an der Scheibe ansteht, erst dann fahren die anderen. Das ist normal, macht keinen Unterschied und ist im Normalbetrieb auch vollkommen irrelevant.




> Ich musste das Lfr ausbauen, und ohne Scheibe die Hebel ein Paar mal durchdrücken, bis die Belage zusammen waren. Man hörte sogar wie das Öl durchschoß. Jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei.


 Danach hast du die Beläge wieder aueinandergedrückt? Und jetzt funktioniert es wie du willst? Vorher nicht, obwohl du fahren warst? Das ist ein merkwürdiges Phänomen. 




> Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Bei Bike-Componets, es selbst zusammenbauen.


 Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das wird sicher bei Shimano assembliert.

----------


## willi

> wenn du bei ausgebauten Laufrad den Bremshebel drückst, bewegt sich ein Zylinder, nämlich der mit der geringsten Reibung. Erst wenn dieser Zylinder sich nicht mehr bewegen kann, weil er zb an der Scheibe ansteht, erst dann fahren die anderen.


 Das weiß ich schon das es nicht Syncron ist.
Aber das war das Problem selbst wie die anderen Kolben an der Scheibe anstanden, rührte der eine sich überhaupt nicht. Auch nicht unter Druck. Der Kolben saß sicher fest. Wie die Beläge zusammenstanden ich ich Druck mit den Hebeln aufbaute, hört man richtig wie sich der Kolben löst. Wie wenn es vorher verstopft war. 






> Danach hast du die Beläge wieder aueinandergedrückt? Und jetzt funktioniert es wie du willst? Vorher nicht, obwohl du fahren warst? Das ist ein merkwürdiges Phänomen.


Ja, nachdem Beläge auseinanderdrückte, das LFR wieder einbaute und sich der Abstand der Belägen zu Scheibe neu aufbaute, hab ich um einiges weniger Weg an den Hebeln(ca. 2cm)

Es ist sicher merkwürdig das es bei beiden Bremsen aufgetaucht ist. Aber es kam mir schon komisch vor, das sich die Hebel so weit betätigen lassen, bis sie fast bei den Finger anstehen, bis der Druckpunkt erreicht ist.

mfg,willi

----------


## georg

Das ist  interessant. Vermutlich ist da die Dichtung am Kolben festgeklebt. Könnte unter Umständen ein Lagerproblem sein. Ganz verstehe ich die Sache aber immer noch nicht, denn wenn nur die Hälfte der Kolben ausfahren sollte der Hebelweg viel geringer sein, nicht größer. Hm..  :Confused:   :Musing:   :Confused: 
Naja, wenn es jetzt funktioniert scheint das Problem behoben zu sein.

----------


## willi

Ja eigentlich hast du recht mit der Theorie.

Die einzige Erklärung wäre das in der Kammer Luft war, das bei betätigen des Hebels Öl in die Kolbenkammer gedrückt wurde und bei loslassen durch Unterdruck abgesaugt wird, was ich mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen kann.

Aber die Bremse spricht superknackig an :Confused: . Also ich merke nichts das jetzt Luft im System wäre :Confused: 

Es funktioniert und das ist erstmal wichtig.

mfg,willi

----------


## Luca97

> Was Du als schwer zu dosieren beschreibst, taugt mir: Endlich mal genügend Bremskraft in allen Lagen. Ich fahrs sogar mit 225er Scheiben  
> Gegenüber schwächeren Bremsen muß man sich vom dig. Bremsen sicher umgewöhnen. 
> Härte des Druckpunktes kann  nicht eingestellt werden, aber die Lage des Druckpunktes, sprich Leerweg, unabhängig von der Griffweite.


Hey .. 
Weil ich genau so auf Bremskraft steh´ wie du XD ,
wollte ich dich mal fragen woher du ne 225er bekommst !?

----------

